# Twilight Cycling, Laguna Seca (Monterey)



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I went last month and had a great time. I'm going again this coming Wednesday. Rumor has it that the hosting club (MBRT) is giving away airshow tickets to the winner of the 5-lap circuit race. They may also have a kids race and other giveaways. 

*This is the same course as the Sea Otter Classic Circuit race. *

Twilight Cycling - Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca

_What cyclist wouldn’t enjoy the thrill of a challenging 300-foot climb followed by an awe-inspiring descent? How about the fact that they can do this on a world-renowned race track? 

Monthly twilight rides allow cyclists to experience the excitement of pedaling Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, an 11-turn, 2.238-mile course. The ride is highlighted by the legendary Corkscrew turn that drops an equivalent of 5 1/2 stories. Rides run from 5:30–7:30 p.m., and are open to all levels of cyclists. Helmets are required and the cost is $10 per rider.

Each month is hosted by a different local bicycle club, organization or business, some holding competitions such as time trials or criterium races and many with off-track activities such as barbecue dinners, costume contests and giveaways._


*August 8* 
September 6 
October 10 
November 14 
December 12


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh man, im tempted to check this out.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

There are some reasonably fast riders in the area -- the circuit race should be good. And the prize list is growing. 

For anyone who is not interested in racing: The course will stay open the entire time for recreational riding. There should be a BBQ, fruit smoothies, beer, non-alcoholic refreshments, etc...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The 5-lap circuit race will be divided into A and B groups: 

Cat 1/2/3=A 
Cat 4/5=B

run concurrently


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It was awesome. 

There were three races: two 5-lap circuit races (A and B groups) and a kids 300m sprint. Prizes, primes, and food. BBQ, beer, sodas, water, and a bicycle courier brought his cargo bike and made pedal-powered smoothies. That thing was pretty cool -- turning the crank spun the rear wheel which was elevated off the ground. The wheel turned a gear that ran the blender. 

I'm going again on September 6th.


----------



## DrDaleEMS (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh wow really?! I’d love to this but I think I have to work that day.:mad2: Anyone else going on the 6th? 

Has anyone here hosted an event there? If so let me know what it's like. I'd love to get one of my riding groups to sponsor an event.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

a few questions for people that have been there.

can i go there and just ride my bike on the race course? or do i need to be in some sort of race?

if so, do they have the race while people are riding the course leisurely?

thanks in advanced


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

DrDaleEMS said:


> Oh wow really?! I’d love to this but I think I have to work that day.:mad2: Anyone else going on the 6th?
> 
> Has anyone here hosted an event there? If so let me know what it's like. I'd love to get one of my riding groups to sponsor an event.


Yes, my team has hosted. I wasn't in charge of anything but I helped organize. 

If you want to sponsor something next year, now would be the time to get in touch with the track: Twilight Cycling - Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca

Do you have any specific questions? Feel free to ask them in this thread or send me a private message. 



philipw33 said:


> a few questions for people that have been there.
> 
> can i go there and just ride my bike on the race course? or do i need to be in some sort of race?
> 
> ...


You can go and just ride. Definitely. 

I think these Twilight Cycling events started off with people just riding around. At some point, the hosting teams started holding events and "races" to stir up interest and boost attendance. 

Everyone is on the course at the same time. There are kids out there on NEXT and Huffy mountain bikes. People are out there on TT bikes. Couples ride around on townies while chatting. The course is wide enough that it's not much of a safety issue. 

Often the hosting teams provide food and refreshments for riders.


----------



## Siena (Feb 3, 2011)

You can just go to ride. I have seen the races start and just move over a little if you see them catching you. 
I have done the twilight ride now 3 times. Just love it! I am not out to race anyone other then improving my lap times/count
This month not twilight rides 
I have seen many parents bring 5-10year old kids out. I think you can do it


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Tonight.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

This thunderstorm is supposed to pass in the next 40 minutes...the ride is 50/50


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*RESCHEDULED DUE TO RAIN*
October Twilight Cycling Presented by Rabobank

*What:*
Mazda Raceway’s popular monthly twilight cycling rides allow cyclists of all ages and skills to experience the excitement of pedaling the challenging 11-turn, 2.238-mile race track. The ride is highlighted by the legendary Corkscrew that drops an equivalent of 5 1/2 stories through a series of turns.

This is not the everyday cycle – participants are encouraged to bring their best set of Lederhosen, suspenders and Trachten shoes because this ride is all about Biketoberfest!

In addition to the folk, polka and oompah music playing, riders may enter the gravity race from the Corkscrew and/or the best Lederhosen contest. 

*When:* 
October 17, 2012
5:30-7:30 p.m.

*Where: * 
Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, 1021 Monterey-Salinas Highway (Hwy 68)

*Who: * 
Sponsor: Rabobank
Hosts: MORCA (Monterey Off Road Cycling Association) 

*Cost: *
$10 per rider. Helmets are required.

*Next Ride:*
Thursday, November 8, 2012
For a complete listing of upcoming rides, visit Twilight Cycling - Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca 

For More Information: 
831.242.8201

Media Contact: 
Johanna Koch
Public Relations Manager
Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca
831.242.8225
[email protected]


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Cub Scouts to Host Twilight Cycling January 16 - Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca

I'll be out there tomorrow night. I just picked up a set of zipp 808s and need to test them out on a smooth surface!


----------



## MadoneTrek12 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Sonoma County!!!*

SF49ers in a blowout victory over the Ravens by like 14 or 17.

Anyway, can someone tell me the best rides from their experiences in my own backyard of Sonoma County? Everyone keeps talking about Chalk Hill Road, Coleman road in Sebastopol, any other favorite trails out there ? Thanks!!!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

March Twilight Cycling Presented by Rabobank
What
Mazda Raceway’s popular monthly twilight cycling rides allow cyclists of all ages and skills to experience the excitement of pedaling the challenging 11-turn, 2.238-mile race track. The ride is highlighted by the legendary Corkscrew that drops an equivalent of 5 1/2 stories through a series of turns.

This month’s host is the Don Chapin Monterey Bay Racing Team and they will be holding a three lap circuit race with multiple divisions and prizes awarded in each. Light snacks will be provided at the end of the evening. . 

When 
March 13, 2013
5:30 – 7:30 p.m.

Where
Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, 1021 Monterey-Salinas Highway (Hwy 68)

Who 
Sponsor: Rabobank
Host: Don Chapin Monterey Bay Racing Team
Partners: Light & Motion and Otter Velo (concierge bicycle repair, event services and guided tours)

Cost
$10 per rider. Helmets are required.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

3/15/13

There will be recreational riding. 

For those who want to go fast there will be a 3-lap race with multiple categories.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

That would be pretty cool and you don't even have to worry about being too loud! (cars get kicked out if they exceed 90 or 92 db because of people who bought houses near a racetrack then complained about noise). The hill between turns 6 and 7 must feel pretty steep after a few laps. It feels like you're taking off in an airliner in a fast car.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

EWT said:


> That would be pretty cool and you don't even have to worry about being too loud! (cars get kicked out if they exceed 90 or 92 db because of people who bought houses near a racetrack then complained about noise). The hill between turns 6 and 7 must feel pretty steep after a few laps. It feels like you're taking off in an airliner in a fast car.


Bike Ride Profile | Sea Otter Circuit Race (gas left in the tank) near Monterey | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/139311352908816/

recreational riding and practice racing


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for the post! I was looking for a video like that before we race Sea Otter.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Check the youtubes. HERE's a complete video from the guy who won the Cat4 circuit. 

And there are a few videos from the crit. My favorite.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks again Local Hero! Very cool! Looks like some fun, unique courses.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

That reminds me. It's probably time for me to start gopro'ing crits again. I'll use mine tonight.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Looks like the crit course is somewhat technical with some tight turns


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

MJCBH said:


> Looks like the crit course is somewhat technical with some tight turns


Yes. There are some surges coming out of the turns. Check out this video: 
Sea Otter Crit - Pro 1/2 - DETONATION!! - YouTube
The only trick is to stay up front. Easier said than done, right?


I've actually won a lower cat in the past. SOC is one of my favorite crit courses.


----------

